# Coconut oil,, is it always solid at room temp?...



## Adema (Sep 12, 2009)

I have been reading for hours and I still have soooo many questions, I am Icelandic and we don't have this great selection of oils and butters here so I have to make the best from what we have here. And the language barrier is also making it difficult so please bare with me ... 
I can buy organic coconut oil here and i was wondering if it is solid at room temp (it is refridgerated in the store). 


If I use dried lavender flowers do I have to put some perservatives to keep it from spoiling or? Stupid question I konw  :? 
Do you know of any supplier that ships internationally?

Kveðja.
María


----------



## Rosey (Sep 12, 2009)

Yes it's solid if it's cool enough.   The coconut oil I buy is solid until 76F and then if it gets warmer, it goes liquid.


----------



## harleykatz (Sep 17, 2009)

I have coconut on thats known as 92 melt point and it does say solid at room temp...the lavender flowers will be fine in soap..but the might turn brown after a while..I'v heard..but have never used them in soap that I'v made...Hopes this helps......


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2009)

_I am Icelandic and (...) the language barrier is also making it difficult so please bare with me ... _

 Shouldn't be a problem; I'm Dutch and I had nothing but good reactions over here  :wink: 

_I can buy organic coconut oil here and i was wondering if it is solid at room temp (it is refridgerated in the store). _

Coconut oil is solid at room temp; they probably refrigerate oils and butters to prolong the shelflife.

_Do you know of any supplier that ships internationally?_

Search google for 'shipping from us to europe'. There are some companies that will ship anything to you for shipping coasts + a handling fee. That way you'll be able to order from any company you like.

I hope for you Iceland will be able to join the EU and get the Euro; the Euro-Dollar conversion rate is very good!

If I use dried lavender flowers do I have to put some perservatives to keep it from spoiling or? Stupid question I konw  :? 

It will not spoil; but lavender as most herbs will turn brown in time. Dried whole lavender buds look like mouse poop   

Dagmar


----------

